# What does your hedgie do to make you smile?



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I have to start off by saying that I never dreamed that I would be so in love with a Hedgehog. Since I have known my fiance, he never stopped talking about one day being a hedgehog owner. I was unsure but willing to do the necessary research (he had already read/researched everything possible) but I wanted to make sure that I was just as competent with being an owner as he was.

Now that we have had our little Niblet for almost 2 months, I can't imagine what our life was before he was in it!

Niblet has brought so much joy and was the perfect addition to our little family.

The things that make me smile:
---He runs in his sleep. It is the cutest little thing I have ever seen! We discovered it several weeks ago. We kept hearing something scratching during the day and followed the sound to his cage. He was in his little house sleeping, so we gently lifted the house and there he was, lying on his side with his legs going 90 to nothing just like he was running.
---He gets so excited. He sleeps all day and then we wake him and let him eat and then have bonding time around 11pm. He then goes back to sleep and wakes up for his time around 2am. We have snuck up on him several times (with the lights off) to see what he does when he first wakes up. It is so cute. It is like he has so much to do (because he has slept all day) that he can't decide what he wants to do first. He will jump on his wheel for about 5 seconds and then run over to his dig box and dig a couple of fleece pieces out, then he plays with his toliet paper tube and ball and then back to the wheel and then he jumps off for a quick drink and then back to the wheel...haha. He does this for about 2-3 minutes, just running back and forth before he settles on one thing to do for a while. It is too cute.

Those are just a few things that make me love him so much besides our little guy just being himself. He truly has the best personality.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Brillo is just Brillo, and that makes me smile! Pretty much everything about him. I get excited and always want to watch when he's running in his wheel... or when he's grumpy from being woken up and doing his hufflepuff... I love it all! He's my little Grumpus and can make me smile no matter what.


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

haha. I thought we were the only ones who had a "huffy" hedgie.
Our little guy is so adorable when he starts huffing if we wake him up.

Oh and bath time....it is even cuter. Niblet has only had two baths since he has been with us. But he cannot figure out the water. He doesn't stress about it. He just can't figure out what is on his feet. He picks them up really tall when he is walking through the water. It is cute.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sometimes if I am very, very quiet and move verrrrrry s-l-o-w-l-y, I can sneak a peek in Snarf's hedgie bag when he's sleeping and I get to see him splatted Superman style (on his tummy with his chin and all four legs reaching out) and he's so cute on his side, with head tucked in and all of his legs stretched out together (reminds me of a calf-roping victim :lol: ).

This morning he melted my heart...it was just an ordinary look, but when a usually grumpy DO-NOT-TOUCH-ME!!! hedgie hears you start the coffee maker, then gets as close as he can and watches your every move at 6AM, you can't help but think you're pretty **** lucky.  

Only another hedgie lover would understand.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Great idea for a thread!

I love almost everything Herc does (except for all the poop :lol: ), but here are my faves.

He gets a footbath every night, and every couple of nights he gets a few mealies while he's in the sink. When he wants another mealie he puts one paw up on that little hole at the front of the sink and stretches the other paw right up to the sky, as if to say "Over here mom, pick me!" It's so precious, he knows it gets him a mealie every time.

He used to drag his poopy paper towel from under his wheel back to his pigloo every night and make a nest out of it, so I started giving him an extra paper towel just for nesting. Without fail, every single morning around 6am I hear it being dragged across the cage so Herc can take it to bed with him.

He has a little tiny stuffed moose we got him that he snuggles up with to go to sleep. One night I tested him and left his moose away from his pigloo, and by morning he had dragged it back with him and was sleeping with it.

I also love how he lets me rub underneath his chin when I say good bye to him when I'm leaving for work at 7am. He only lets me do this first thing in the morning, but it's really precious.

I could keep going on, but you guys get the idea!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This thread has too much cuteness for me...<sigh>...can barely type...tears in my eyes...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love how Cholla doesn't even bother to ball up any more. We roll him out of bed & he's laying on his back, in the palm of my hand, spread eagle. Looking up at me. 
I love how he gets so excited when we give him treats. It's all I can do not to give them all to him at once. 
I love how he can be running at top speed in his wheel when I go to get him for cuddle time. And within a few minutes, he's fast asleep in my arms. 
I love how he lets me pet his nose. And when I do so, his eyes start to droop.
I love how he will run around & eat all the treats I've hidden in his cage just moments after I hid them. They're suppose to be there waiting for him when he wakes up later!
I love how, when I walk in the room & he's running on his wheel, he will stop & watch me, as he sways back & forth.
I love that he's a noisy, messy little boy.

I love how Zoey puts her visor quills down when I first wake her up. She looks like she has the longest eyelashes. 
I love how she will huff at me from inside her cuddle house, whenever she hears her name.
I love how she will now let us pet her from nose to tail & how trusting & comfortable she is with us now. 
I love how she likes to use hedgie-daddy as her own personal jungle gym.
I love how huge her poops are. :shock: 
I love all the faces she makes when we take her pictures. 
I love how fat she is. 
I love how she grabs her foot whenever she does the "let me down" dance.
I love how she smells like watermellon.
I love how clean she keeps her feet.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

I got one 
I love when I wake up and see my Adeline kept the cage clean
I love when I wake up and see my Adeline made a mess in the cage  
I love my Adeline <3


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I love all the responses. All of your hedgies sound just as cute as our little Niblet!!

I thought of another one....

Niblet is very smart. Every couple of days, he gets 4 mealies....and it is so cute because he knows he gets 4 mealies.

We have tested him. Several times we only gave him 3 and he just kept sniffing around with his nose up in the air until we finally gave him the 4th one and then he was finished and started burrowing in the fleece in my fiance's lap. He does this every time. Its like the little guy can count to 4!!
I know this sounds ridiculous but I am serious. haha.

Oh and I almost forgot about this one...(this next story had my fiance and I laughing for hours)...
While I was changing out the fleece liner in the cage the other night, my fiance had Niblet on the floor beside me just letting him explore for a few minutes. He was sniffing around and came upon his old house. [It is one of the very small wooden houses. We have since then upgraded him.] But anyways, he found his old little house, sniffed it and was determined to get inside of it! We took a picture of him. Only his head would fit in there! [It is amazing because that house used to be too big for him!!] He just kept trying. My fiance would move it and he would scurry across the floor over to it again. He finally wedged himself inside of it and it was basically sitting on top of him because he was way too big for it! It was the cutest/funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I love when Luna licks my hand.
When she crawls up my arm to my shoulder and I can hear her little chirpping whistle noises right at my ear.
I love when I come sit by her cage at night to watch her and she keeps coming over to sniff me through the cage.
I love watching her interact with my youngest cat Rayne 1 1/2 years old.
I love watching her run 90 to nothin in her wheel and when she rocks back and forth when she stops.
I love watching her eat her food.
I love watching her crawl under the wheel.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. That picture and story is hilarious!

Just watching and cuddling with my little guy makes me smile. Hard to believe how attached I've gotten to him in 3 short weeks.

I heard him rummaging around in his pen the other night he ran up a storm, then I heard some weird sounds of digging but never really thought anything of it. When I woke up in the morning it looked like a septic truck exploded in his wheel and dynamite went off in his litter boxes! There was litter everywhere but in the actual trays. I have no idea what that little monster was up to but he was apparently having a real blast that night. His liner was more littler bits than fleece but at least he had the courtesy of going to the bathroom only on the wheel and left everything in his pen. That was fun to wake up to. "Morning Norman, how ar - HOLY CRAP LOOK AT THIS MESS!" :lol:


----------



## Humboldt Hog (Dec 30, 2010)

If you count rolling my eyes at her when I smile then...Humbolt is pretty fiendly, when she wants to be that is. Sometimes I can just go in there and grab her and we'll cuddle all night and other times (most of the time!) I just open the cage and she huffs and puffs and blows my house down. But for whatever reason my dog can be half in her cage and she just sits there and looks at him eating her food in his face. He's small, about 14lbs and its only happened a few times while supervised so I'm not worried I just think its so funny that she doesn't have a problem with him.


----------



## Hannah18 (Jan 17, 2011)

I absolutely love reading these posts! Once when I was laying on the floor and letting Hobbles walk around on my legs and belly, he lost his balance and toppled over backwards onto the carpet. The adorable thing about it was how he reached out for my leg with both arms as he was falling backwards, making a frantic grabbing motion. Then he plopped right on his bum and continued on exploring like nothing happened. Cutest darn thing I've ever seen an animal do.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I have 11 hedgies so I'll list one for each even though there are many lol

I love how Truffles will stop wheeling when I go to visit him and run over and lick my fingers through the bars.

I love how Huffalump gets very social when a girl hedgie is close to his cage but yet be the most anti social hog ever that loves making my hands bleed every time I spend time with him. Huffalump was a rescue from a bad home that used drugs around him and blew smoke from such drugs into his face.

I love how Jahzara, no matter how many times I fix her liner will go under the second I turn my back and wander under her liner into her hidey hut. SI love her bear looking face as well.

I love how Romani is at any time during the day/night, she is always up for cuddle time and constantly gives me kisses.

I love how Cassia is twice the size of her sister Romani. Cassia is 480grams and is fluffy and Romani is 240 grams and her fur is very sleek. Also Cassia is a one hedgie person she only likes me.

I love how clean Malibu is with his cage and that he is a snuggle bug.

I love how Ashes is so vocal and expressive and how she begs with pleading eyes and sounds to come out of her cage for cuddles.

I love how Drizzle is protective of his hedgie bag and will drag it up with him to his second level if I leave in on his main level.

I love that Aero, despite his very rough quilling is getting better with been petted and staying still and his grumpy face when he has had enough.

I love how Keaira reacts in different wheels, she is very picky.

and finally...

I love how Spike a rehome is so very trusting even in his old years.The fact he will fall asleep in the bath with completely flat quills to the point it just looks like fabric on his back. He lays his head in my hand and then passes out lol see below


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

These are all such cute stories ^-^

Kashi makes me smile because he's a one-person hedgie. He's friendly with other people (he'll climb all over them and explore) but he will NEVER cuddle with them and if they leave their fingers close to his mouth, he'll go CHOMP without hesitation :lol: While I don't encourage him being aggressive, I think it's sweet that he's such a sweetie with me, and me only XD Ever since I brought him home he has been the biggest cuddler ever. I love his little face when he's grumpy, and I love how expressive he is. I love how he always finds some way to tickle me, whether he is trying to burrow into my arm pit or hide in my hair. I love that he's become so trusting that he's even letting me touch his face, which is a huge improvement from how much he liked being petted before.

I could go on, but I'll stop there :lol:


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Sandslash is a one-person hedgie too :lol: 

I love that even though he hates everyone/everything he holds a particular grudge toward my boyfriend for some reason. As soon as he hears my bfs voice, he immediately starts huffing to himself. Like "not THIS guy again". So cute. 

I love how he hides all his toys. He puts all his hot wheels police cars under his litter pan, lest someone try to steal them, I guess :lol: And puts all his balls (hedgie-grandma got him some glow in the dark ones for Christmas that are pretty darn cool) in his toilet paper tube, and then will make a huge huffing scene when he can't get them out so I have to wake up and go help, upon which time he just crams them back in there :roll: 

I love the noise his feet make when he runs, and also that he waddles when he runs because hes a chubbasaurus rex. 

I love that hes a huge huffyboots 99% of the time but any time I'm really sad or had a bad day he seems to know and will tolerate some extra cuddles. My bf just left for an 8 month work term across the country so I've been really sad but Sandy's been so good about giving his mommy cuddles. He even let me pet his face last night :shock:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I love that Pliny sounds like an overexcited steam engine whenever he is awake. i honestly had no idea that something so tiny could make so much noise!
I love curing up on the couch with Pliny and a fleece blanket; he inevitably splats out on or next to me; or he tries to spoon my side. 
I love that his absolute favorite place to crash out is in the pocket of a hoody. especially when his little tush falls out and he doesn't react at all, until you poke his tail, then he scoots it right back in.
I always giggle at the sounds of his little feet rocketing across the wood floors accompanied by his turbo whiffle noises when he is exploring my bedroom.
No matter how long, exhausting, ridiculous a day I have had, some good old Pliny cuddles will always make everything better.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

You guys are making me jealous of some of your hedgies' quirks! I love my little guy, Phinneus, and just about everything he does makes me smile, even if it is an eye-rolling here we go again smile. I love that if I stick my hand in the blanket where he is sleeping during laptime he will cuddle against and stretch against me. I can feel his furry little tummy and cute stick legs! I also loves the whuffling noises he makes as he explores his environment. I count myself lucky when he is in a cuddly enough mood to let me play with his big ears, which I love.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

If there was ever any doubt in my mind as to whether or not I wanted a hedgehog (which there wasn't, for the record) these stories sold me. I was tearing up just reading them! You are very lucky people.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

haleylove said:


> If there was ever any doubt in my mind as to whether or not I wanted a hedgehog (which there wasn't, for the record) these stories sold me. I was tearing up just reading them! You are very lucky people.


uuummm...maybe to get a balanced view you should check out this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8887


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, I did see that. But I think compared to my boyfriend's grumpiness a hedgie's won't be so bad.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

haleylove said:


> Lol, I did see that. But I think compared to my boyfriend's grumpiness a hedgie's won't be so bad.


Good point. And I have both grumpers. At least I can appease Snarf by sticking him in a hedgie bag. BF isn't quite so agreeable (and much bigger). :roll:

Whenever Jamie get's 'snappy', I say what I say to Snarf two thousand times a day "You're okay...you're okay..." Jamie hates it so it's AWEsome! :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds to me like you need a really big hedgie bag for him. Maybe that will calm him down. :lol:


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Offer him a Tootsie roll or a pepperoni stick and tell him it's a human-sized mealworm


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Or do what I do and just turn on the xbox and toss him a controller. :roll: 

What Napoleon does to make me smile.... hmmm... Acts all huffy when she hears me open the cage, as soon as I start talking she gets quiet, then looks out to see if im holding the tweezers. If I am she comes out and looks at me and waits, even put a paw up sometimes... yep abandoning her babies for meal worms. lol If I don't she just turns her rump towards me and goes back into the nest. Little fat-so :lol:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

pooka dotted said:


> Or do what I do and just turn on the xbox and toss him a controller. :roll:


Sounds about right..


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nebular said:


> Sounds to me like you need a really big hedgie bag for him. Maybe that will calm him down. :lol:


Yeah, maybe a huge CAMO hedgie bag....ooops! :lol:


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

MISSC....Your new signature line picture of snarf is adorable! I love it!

I finally made Niblet a top hat with some black felt. He did not like it at all. We did however sneak it on his head while he was eating and distracted long enough to sneak a picture.
I have been trying to post the picture for 2 days now and every time I do it says it is the wrong size even though I have resized it and made it fit into the required specifications [0x0 to 768x1024]...I will keep trying but so far no luck!

We had a very grumpy Niblet this morning. I got woken up around 6am to a continuous scratching sound. Niblet does have to dig around a little bit to "make his nest" before sleeping so I figured that was what he was doing. Well the sound just kept going and going and got louder. So I got up to check on him to make sure he was ok. Well sure enough, there he was in his house digging around trying to find a sleeping spot. I whispered his name and lightly tapped two times on top of his house to get him to stop. He let out the biggest growl followed by a huff. It was so cute and funny. He then turned his big tush to me and went to sleep.

I believe that getting the hedgie "tush" is very much equivalent to getting the human "finger"

Hahaha!


----------



## Libby_n_Captian (Jan 5, 2011)

Awww I love this thread.. 
Q-tip is a grump sometimes (ok most times...) buuut..
I love it when he falls asleep on me.. usually inside my sweatshirt sleeve
I love how he moves everything in his cage... and i mean everything
I love how he knows the dogs are scared of him 
I love how he takes his treats and hides them in his tunnel for later
and I love how much he makes me smile everyday...
Two years ago my eight year old border collie, Tori, died of cancer. My heart was broken and I thought I could never love another animal like I loved her ever again. I cant say it was love at first sight with Captain Q-tip because for the first week and a half he was a huffing puffing ball of needles.. but we have slowly built our relationship and I'm definitely falling more and more in love with him everyday... and hes actually starting to like me too 
OH and i love that he poops on my mom every time she tries to hold him lol



nibletsmom said:


> believe that getting the hedgie "tush" is very much equivalent to getting the human "finger"


I get that all the time lol


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Libby_n_Captian said:


> I love how he knows the dogs are scared of him


I can see this one can become loads of fun. :lol:


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

> Only another hedgie lover would understand.


Oh, I understand!! One morning before school, I was giving Yoshi (who was already asleep) fresh food, and then while I was putting socks on, sitting next to his cage, he peeked his nose out from under his hedgie bag (he likes sleeping under it instead of in it xD) and just looked at me. I moved closer to him and he huffed at me. So I went to pull on my other sock and he peeked at me again. It was so cute, and I felt loved. <3 He won't admit it, but Yoshi loves me. 

Anyhoo, things that make me smile:
The fact that I have to spend 10 minutes cleaning up every morning, and sometimes another 5 every evening.
How Yoshi will huff and huff while I'm trying to pick him up, but as soon as he's in my hands, he calms right down.
How much Yoshi loves running around behind the toaster and the Kitchenaid mixer on the counter. Such a silly explorer boy. 
How incredibly hyper he gets around 3 hours after lights-out. Running back and fourth and up and down and all over the place.
The fact that a month and a half ago, Yoshi would gnaw on any bit of skin or fabric he could find (NOT fun) and now he very rarely bites, even if I'm REALLY "mean" to him.
How much Yoshi likes to sleep in my pajama pockets.
The way he loves baths. That is, until there is the whole cleaning process involved. :lol: 
Everything about the little guy!

I think that's a long enough post!! :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Another few for the list:

When he decides that he'd rather sleep in my old shirt in his pen instead of the igloo, even if it means having to take a little extra time to find an opening.

Given the opportunity to wander around on the couch and sleep wherever he pleases, he insists on making the climb into my lap and then curling up there instead.

Random hedgie kisses. While sleeping in the fold of my shirt, he'll occasinally stick his snout out, lick my fingers, then duck back in and continue his nap.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This one definitely made me smile but if you don't like bathroom humor...I wouldn't read it.  

part of my routine with Snarf is to deep clean his cage Saturday mornings and because it makes him so cranky, I put him in bed with Jamie to snooze. Snarf loves sleeping under Jamie's chin on his neck...heads straight there, snuggles in and both of them snore happily for hours.

This past Saturday, I could hear Jamie going on about something so went to check. I was informed that Snarf had 'let a killer rip right in my face' that was so bad it brought tears to Jamie's eyes. I said are you sure it was HIM??!! Jamie exclaimed: 'I heard it!! It was a little squeaker and then the SMELL! Right in my face'.

I didn't smile. I was too busy LMFrickingAO!! :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Best. Hedgie story. Ever. You win the thread! :lol:
(I was actually wondering if they ever did that, and now I know!)


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

ooooh yeah. It is amazing how much toot can come out of their little tushies! 
Pliny was a tootaholic for a couple of weeks a while back. Toxic I tell you!


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

One of my favorite things is when Marcel is lying on my lap and i very lightly touch the end of a quill on his side (not enough that he knows I'm touching him, because god forbid i touch him!) just enough to make him think he has an itch and he sticks his little leg out to scratch. It's hilarious because his leg is so small that he has to reach it out to the side really far to access the itch.


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

All this cuteness... all these loving hedgie owners! 

One of the cutest things I have ever seen Tofu do, is when I am skyping with my girlfriend (who is long distance at the moment), Tofu will stop running when she hears her voice and press right up to the cage. I will bring her over to the camera in her little cat bed and she will crawl up the keyboard and start to sniff the screen where my girlfriend is full-screened video chatting with me. Our Tofu recognizes both of our scents and even when "mama" is so far away she still can recognize her voice and miss her! :'( 

It's sad in a cute way but its good to know my little joy is missing "mama" with me and that I am not alone


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

HydroThunder said:


> All this cuteness... all these loving hedgie owners!
> 
> One of the cutest things I have ever seen Tofu do, is when I am skyping with my girlfriend (who is long distance at the moment), Tofu will stop running when she hears her voice and press right up to the cage. I will bring her over to the camera in her little cat bed and she will crawl up the keyboard and start to sniff the screen where my girlfriend is full-screened video chatting with me. Our Tofu recognizes both of our scents and even when "mama" is so far away she still can recognize her voice and miss her! :'(
> 
> It's sad in a cute way but its good to know my little joy is missing "mama" with me and that I am not alone


That is absolutely precious! What an incredibly sweet girl you have to keep you company!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

This thread is just too darn cute! I had refrained from adding my own but I can resist no longer.  

I love watching Liam run like a madman with a tp tube on his head, stop, decide he wants out, back his fat butt up until his head is out, huff up angrily, then sniff the tube and start the whole thing again!

I love when I'm making dinner and there are veggie scraps, and I think: 'trash... or Liam?'

I love that when he sleeps on me, he wedges himself into a crevice and falls asleep flat in a line. 

I love that he lets me pet his nose all the way to the top of his head - and stops what he's doing when I start so that I'll keep going!

I love that he bites the toothbrush I use to clean his feet EVERY time it goes near him. It's the only object he'll attack without fail. 

I love that he's always a little grumpy when I wake him, no matter what time it is. Reminds me of myself in the mornings!

And so many more things. I love all these stories - keep 'em coming!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*I*...yes, me (slave to grumpy Snarf)...picked up same grumpy SNARF, yes the monster, bare-handed and bag-less, without huffing, hissing, poking (him, not me). *HE* relaxed in my hands, perfectly content RGHT AFTER I woke him up, no less. Oh yeah, baby. :shock: 

Luckily, I had put Snarf down before I fainted.


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

MissC said:


> *I*...yes, me (slave to grumpy Snarf)...picked up same grumpy SNARF, yes the monster, bare-handed and bag-less, without huffing, hissing, poking (him, not me). *HE* relaxed in my hands, perfectly content RGHT AFTER I woke him up, no less. Oh yeah, baby. :shock:
> 
> Luckily, I had put Snarf down before I fainted.


you and Snarf are just adorable. From some of the comments you have posted and other comments i have seen of yours on the forums, it is made so clear that even Snarf can be a little grumpy monster at times, you completely devote yourself to him and although he doesnt always show it he loves you like a child does to their parent 

you guys make me smile a lot


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

HydroThunder said:


> you and Snarf are just adorable. From some of the comments you have posted and other comments i have seen of yours on the forums, it is made so clear that even Snarf can be a little grumpy monster at times, you completely devote yourself to him and although he doesnt always show it he loves you like a child does to their parent
> 
> you guys make me smile a lot


Awww....shucks....thanks.....  
Snarf thanks you, too, in his own way...sorry 'bout that... :roll:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

There's lots of things Ralph does that make me smile - cos he's just so darned cute! But my favourite I think was earlier today.

I switched the light on in his room this morning as the cat was nagging to be fed and his food bowl is in the same room as Ralph. 
Apparently Ralph was still up and about - it was just before his cage light came on - he looked rather startled and kind of just sat and gave me the evil eye...as i'm cooing "Hi Ralph, sorry 'bout that, how was your night etc" :roll: 
At which point he shoves his head - just his head - under his blankie in that - "if I can't see you, you can't see me and maybe when I'm done, you will have gone away!" kind of a way. 
It just made me laugh to see that he thought he was hiding and invisible and there's his cute little hedgie-bum sticking out for all to see! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> "if I can't see you, you can't see me and maybe when I'm done, you will have gone away!" kind of a way.


Isn't this hilarious??! Snarf does this all the time...if I startle him, he puts his head down between his front feet and hides his face, then he'll slowly lift one side of his visor and try to peek at me out of one eye...if he sees me, he huffs and hides his face again...he really does believe I can't see him. :roll:


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quilly makes me smile when he....

- Rages in his cage in the middle of the night, and when I wake up things are rearranged oddly. 

- When he climbs all over my boyfriend...and then poops on him. :lol: 

- When Quilly lays on his back in a ball and peaks out at me all grumpy-like

- When he gets into a fight with the paper towels I have under his wheel for him to potty on! I'll wake up and see them all bunched up in a corner and ripped apart like he was battling it! lol

Quilly does lots of things that make me smile though...probably more to come laterr.

:roll:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

MissC said:


> Isn't this hilarious??! Snarf does this all the time...if I startle him, he puts his head down between his front feet and hides his face, then he'll slowly lift one side of his visor and try to peek at me out of one eye...if he sees me, he huffs and hides his face again...he really does believe I can't see him. :roll:


Norman does this too, but usually with his nose instead of his eyes. Rather than checking to see if the coast is clear, he apparently tries to smell if it's clear. :roll:


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

I realized I haven't posted about our dynamic duo 

Bean makes me smile when it's bonding time and he's still sleepy, so he sticks his nose in between my arm and my body and snuggles down  He also makes me smile when he's having a bath, and he can pull himself out of the kitchen sink! There's not enough water for him to float; he can stretch a looooong way and do pull-ups :lol: 

Stewie makes me smile when she sits beside her igloo and chirps / whistles with her nose going a mile a minute  She's still very shy and huffy when she sees us, but you get the occasional time where she's relaxed  She also makes me smile when she snores, with the same chirpy whistle coming out of her igloo, and I know there's a happy hedgie


----------



## Eotheod (Nov 30, 2010)

I love that...

... Taka has realized that mealies come from my hands, and that if I scratch on the blanket she should run over to investigate and search for a mealie nearby.

... if I put her in a sterilite container with crickets, she will hunt them down, racing around and pouncing on them like some vicious little gladiator in the arena(and knows if I point or tap on the container that she should come search there).

... that when I took her for a well pet checkup, while Taka was teething and quilling, she was the huffiest I have ever seen her, but the vet said she was the sweetest, friendliest hedgie she had ever seen. The vet even got to look at her teeth - and pronounced that Taka's adult fangs are coming in. Now all I can think of is the "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth" song. 

... that she'll sleep like this, inches from my face:


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

HydroThunder said:


> One of the cutest things I have ever seen Tofu do, is when I am skyping with my girlfriend (who is long distance at the moment), Tofu will stop running when she hears her voice and press right up to the cage.
> It's sad in a cute way but its good to know my little joy is missing "mama" with me and that I am not alone


That's totally adorable. Sandslash absolutely abhors my boyfriend :lol: I think he doesn't approve of having to share mommy's attention with someone else. So I get the opposite. Whenever I skype with my boyfriend (who is also away for the next few months) All you can hear is Sandy under his liner huffing, just like "not THIS guy again" :x It's loud enough that my boyfriend is like "is he huffing at me again?"  and I'm like "noooo...that's the...dryer?" It's so sad because he tries so hard to be a good hedgie step-daddy :lol: Always the bringer of treats, buys Sandy toys, and Sandy is just not havin' it :roll:


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

> That's totally adorable. Sandslash absolutely abhors my boyfriend :lol: I think he doesn't approve of having to share mommy's attention with someone else. So I get the opposite. Whenever I skype with my boyfriend (who is also away for the next few months) All you can hear is Sandy under his liner huffing, just like "not THIS guy again" :x It's loud enough that my boyfriend is like "is he huffing at me again?"  and I'm like "noooo...that's the...dryer?" It's so sad because he tries so hard to be a good hedgie step-daddy :lol: Always the bringer of treats, buys Sandy toys, and Sandy is just not havin' it :roll:


Awwwx2!

One to your boyfriend showing his love for Sandy so much, and aww to your hedgie getting protective and selfish  just tell him to keep at it. It was reverse at first for us, and she loved me and would favor me during playtime lol. Eventually though she warmed up and never fails everytime she gets a chance to "talK to mama" (i bring her to the camera where my girlfriend is fullscreened). As i am sure you know hedgies are capable of so many emotions and can express them so well! It really is like having a little child around


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Libby_n_Captian said:


> OH and i love that he poops on my mom every time she tries to hold him lol


HAHAHA My Layla will do the same thing if my mom or sis tries to hold her! She'll get grumpy, then try to run away, meanwhile laying a fat turd or two to show her dislike!!! 

I absolutely LOVE this thread and was so thrilled to find this website, since I thought that I was just a little nutty for loving my hedgie so dang much! Needless to say, I'm glad we can all agree that our hedgies are AWESOME!

Now about my Layla...

I love how she acts like she hates my teddy bear hamster Tweak, but as soon as Tweak runs away, she'll put her nose up and take a step or two towards him, and that's when you can tell that she's secretly really curious about him. But she'll never let him know that... as soon as he comes running over, she's just a huge ball-o-spikes!

I love how I've been living in my new place for just over a week now, and I've made a routine of coming home, grabbing Layla and my blanket, and spending some cuddle time on the couch... well she has started to make a habit now of a "let me check this out" path! I'll stick her under the blanket and grab a bite to eat or my computer, and by the time I crawl under, she's where I put my feet. Then she'll do a few huge stretches and always manage to kick one of my feet, then she starts her sniffle path.... up the right side near my legs to my waist, huffle puffle, back down to the feet. Then up the left side, same huffle puffle, back down. Then in the little space between my feet upto the knees where she tries to dig under both knees, then some snorting and nudging, clawing and pawing, and finally a big WHOMP, as she JUMPS and throws herself down smack dab inbetween my knees. Then more scooting around, and before you know it Layla's squeaky-snoring!

Ok so that was long... but it just HAD to be described!

Long story short, I love my Layla!!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Fuzzie makes me smile when she acts all funny and claims the fleece is trying to get her, and huffs if I even move, then in the bath runs to me and used my arm as a life preserver.

Napoleon made me smile when I thought she was a boy and had babies, which I've had the pleasure of getting to know and take care of with her.

Babies Just make me smile all the time for being so darn cute. Even though they can be brats at times and poop like crazy, I still love them lots and lots. Gonna be hard to give them up


----------

